# Tjet brushes



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello all,

I like running bone stock tjets with skinny tires. We run them on my home tracks and I do some drag racing in stock class when I can.

In order to get a very free running chassis, I have had great luck with JB and stock Aurora brushes. Im thinking that the higher carbon content in these brushes acts like a natural lubricant on the comm. Do you think that I am correct with this?

I know that the Fray guys and others are faithful to the high copper types of brushes that are out there, but, they are also using very strong magnets with sticky tires and higher ratio gear sets. They are putting high loads on the brushes, higher than my cars with skinny tires can produce.

Sooooo..... has anyone else found that the JB or stock Tjet can really perform? 

The stock Tjets can easily overpower skinny tires, but I am thinking that the cars unload better and really come on in the top end.

Theories? Agree or not? I would love to hear from those who drag race.

Thanks

Jess


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I usually do not spend too much time coming up with theories. As a retired scientist (presuming that a person can actually retire from being a scientist) you would expect that I would think about the possible effect of each variable in great detail, but 42 years of experience in the lab has taught me that theory can only get you so far. In the end you have to try things out, so why not just skip most of the thinking part. It is easy enough to try different motor brushes if you are running pancake cars. My experience is that high carbon motor brushes will coat the commutator and the car will eventually slow down. I use Wizzard E-85 brushes, the Slottech brushes should be similar in performance. It is a good idea to score the bottom of the brush to keep it from spinning.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*Brushes*

Well, Im working on " theory" anyway.... Since I only have a 1/8 mile drag track at home, I have been testing my cars on my 63' lock and joiner road race track as well. It seems that the looser these cars are (as in poor braking and good coasting) the faster the skinny tire cars run on top end. 

My question is, do others find this to be true and is it generally easier to do this with the high carbon brushes vs. hi copper? I know that in modified cars, the hi carbon brushes are better, without question.

So, anyone who wants to weigh in on this, please comment. Thanks.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am not a big theory person, I like to test out things to see if they work or not.

when I 1st got back into racing, we raced HOPRA poly mod cars. I was told bt several folks not to build a tyco pan chassis because they suck in general compared to the narrow chassis.

So I built a wide pan car and found out they were right:lol:

But I found that having the right tools can tell you a lot.

having access to a dyno, drag track, and road courses I have numbers to work and not theories.

When I 1st started using slottech brushes, I not only saw faster dyno results vs stock, JB, and wizzard, it also translated to faster road course and drag strips results. 

I had others test them as well and they all showed faster times with the slottech brushes vs the others.

I have also found the same with slottech shoes as well.
When 1st had some top racers try the slottech shoes, they were very surprised at the speed increase.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*Brushes*

Hey, thanks for posting on this. One question, stock magnets?

Believe me, I have been making comparison runs with E85, HO World, JB, Aurora, and Slotech.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

stock mags!!

that is the issue. you really have to try and find the strongest ones.

I have gaussed stock magnets from 100 up to 700 on my meter.

most good one in the 500 range and a few at 600 and those rare ones that hit 700.

I have had better results with say 650 mag and a 550mag vs 2 matched at 450.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

also
on the brushes you have to find the right brush spring tension.

It also amazing on how power you can lose if the brushes spin in the hole.

sending you a pm


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OT sort of ....
is Slot Tech still selling?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes

the site change from slottech.net to slottech.biz

or places like ballsout racing and lucky bob's sell there stuff plus a few other shops


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

The club I race with has a couple of classes with skinny tires and stock magnets. I use either Slottech or Wizzard brushes as do most, if not all the other drivers. Getting a free running car seems more dependent on brush tension and the smoothness of the gear train. A harder brush seems to have less friction than a softer one. At least, that has been my experience.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

side not

I read a real long scientific article a while back about brushes and comms.
the jest of it was to not polish the come.

so I get them flat clean with super find sandpaper, clean it dust off and leave it alone.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*brushes*

I would like to read that article. Sounds interesting.


----------

